

Why Java Is More Relevant Than Ever in the Mobile Age - fishyfishy
http://java.sys-con.com/node/2513729

======
stephenr
this is from over 2 years ago.

I've experienced Java apps at pretty much every level: browser applets,
Symbian mobile apps, Desktop (OS X, KDE/Gnome and Windows) apps, and server-
side apps.

At no time have I thought _wow am I glad they used Java for this_.

